# Benga Sunshine or Marleri Sunshine...?



## Protazerg

Benga Sunshine or Marleri Sunshine...???

How do I tell what the difference is?, my friend got some, but they are one or the other, and just has them as Sunshine Peacocks. the lighting in the tank is not all that great, but it would be nice to know that species he has if I can find and learn the differences. I keep looking online, and the fish Google bring up seem to be too similar to me. I know Bengas can be pretty bright yellow with blue cheaks, but I have seen some Marleri with just as nice yellow and blue coloring. Any help would be awesome. thanks.

-Matt


----------



## nmcichlid-aholic

I don't see any real tell-tale differences between the 2 from looking through their profiles. It looks like the Benga is often showing a bit more blue through the back 1/3 of it's body and tail, where the Maleri is more consistantly yellow. Adult size appears to be a difference, too, with the Benga topping out around 5" and the Maleri getting larger, 6.5" or so. Hopefully somebody that has kept both might have some other tips.


----------



## DJRansome

You never know what a vendor will do with a common name like Sunshine, but it appears to be more commonly used for the Maleri and not the Benga (baenschi). Benga is a collection point and is associated with the baenschi.


----------



## Brooks74

I had the same question and had some people say its the slope of the head ,with a maleri having more of a steep slope and the benga having more of a curve. I never found 100% tell tell signs because imo the heads in the profile pics look so similar.


----------



## nismo_sky28

I always make sure I get the scientific name if I buy a fish thats trade name is used for multiple species


----------



## noki

Usually A. baenschi is sold as "Benga" or "Nkhomo Reef"... has been also called "New Yellow Regal" but that was years ago. "Sunshine" is a trade name for a type of "Maleri". True Benga are not as common as the "Maleri".

The problems not only occur with the mixing of trade names, but after a few generations the fish don't quite look the same as wild caught, and of course they have mixed the fish quite often. So don't assume a fish is a pure Baenschi Benga if vaguely labeled.

A nice Benga has a rounded yellow forehead, with a nice blue jaw, a big eye, and a nice light yellow.


----------



## Protazerg

Thanks Guys!!! sorry i did not reply sooner, I just checked the thread on a hunch. some reason I did not get the notifications in my email. But I see what you are talking about on the head. thanks allot!!!


----------



## cichlid_baby

Unless you are getting your fishes from a reputable importer so as to obtain Wild or F1 specimens.. not just some online reseller or novice breeder... then you can really only be sure that all you have are "sunshines".... as many breeders will unknowingly interbreed the two.


----------



## papasmurf

somewhat rarer in the hobby. Those closest to being wild caught will have a much more curved nose than maleri (stuartgranti type) and look more like chitande type peacocks as far as body shape. The nose of a Maleri is pretty much a straight line from eye to mouth with little to no curve. One of the more noticeable differences is that Baenschi's do have a very large eye to their body size compared to the maleri's. Most Maleri's have a predominately yellow body with the only blue being on the face (debateable to how much is usually blue) and striations in the fins and tail. The baenschi will alot of times have some blue barring/spots on the body as well. The biggest problem is that both fish on the surface resemble each other alot and are sold under the sunshine trade name which inevitably creates hybrids at some point. When you see a baenschi that is wild caught for close to it, the differences do become more noticeable.


----------



## crisquet

How do I post a photo I would like to Id my fish Benga Sunshine or Marleri Sunshine...?


----------



## DJRansome

Post in the unidentified forum. There are instructions for pictures at the beginning of each forum.


----------



## crisquet

bought it as a Alunacara benga full body yellow sunshine 
but i can't tell if is a malleri or beanchi


----------



## noki

crisquet said:


> bought it as a Alunacara benga full body yellow sunshine
> but i can't tell if is a malleri or beanchi


if you bought under the name "Full Body Yellow Sunshine" that would mean he is an unnatural line bred or more likely even a mix between Benga and Maleri. The name is probably just a made up guess. As such, you could not claim this was a species for pure breeding, just for looks without any claim of being a pure baenschi..


----------



## caldwelldaniel26

Either way, it's a beautiful fish. Sometimes we get a little too wrapped up into formalities. If you're into keeping pure breeds then that's cool, responsible breeders should know their fishes lineage as well. But, if you're just in the hobby to have some beautiful African cichlids like 99% of folks, it doesn't matter if it's a hybrid as long as you like it and think it looks good in your tank. Just don't breed hybrids, there's enough of those to go around as it is lol.


----------



## crisquet

Thanks! It's a beautiful fish. I like to breed them but like to know their fish lineage as well, I don't randomly breed them am also aware of the responsibility that comes with Hybridizing when it comes to distributing the fish that's why I wanted to know what this guy was for sure. I personally think is Aulonocara stuartgranti Maleri because of the forehead and the body coloration but if that's the case it was sold under the wrong name from a reputable store!? they said it was not a hybrid but when they added the sunshine part to the name it should have raised flags than again it turnout to be a beautiful fish.
Thanks again
Carmelo


----------

